# thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?



## angelchecker0507 (5. November 2010)

Würde gern wissen ob es in kroatien thuner zu fangen gibt , wenn ja welchen köder was für schnur und braucht man bei denen stahlvorfach? 

lg angelchecker
:m


----------



## Udo561 (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Hi,
vor ein paar Jahren gabs die da noch. 
Wir hatten schwere Ruten mit um die 300-500 Gramm Wurfgewicht , 0,60 Monoschnur und große Wobbler zum schleppen.
Es wurden aber auch welche auf Köderfische (Makrelen) gefangen.
So eine Tagestour kostete inkl. Leihgerät um die 150 DM/Person
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Das klingt als ob du mit deinen Eltern da den nächsten Sommerurlaub verbringst und jetzt wissen möchtest ob deine Grundrute geeignet ist.

Sicher gibt's da Thunfische, aber du wirst wohl an 'ner organisierten Ausfahrt teilnehmen müssen und die haben in der Regel geeignetes Gerät an Bord.


----------



## angelchecker0507 (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

möchte so um dubrovnik angeln   am meer und was is mit makrelen wie haste die geangelt?


----------



## angelchecker0507 (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Sten das stimmt , aber wie viel kostet ein boot zu mieten dort , hab  ne match rute un i bin 13 und komm aus österreich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:g


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Also ich bin absolut kein Thunfischfangexperte, aber Fakt ist, dass ich in einem Urlaub(1990) auf der Insel Krk, im Yachthafen, einen Thunfisch gefangen hatte, den ich für 70 Dinar, erfolgreich an eine Restaurantküche verkaufte.
Der Thun war offenbar, Teil eines Teenager- Thun- Schwarmes und biss auf nen Haken mit Brötchenteig, der eigentlich für normal große Fische(Meeräschen usw.) bestimmt war.
Ich bändigte das, irgendwas um 1 Meter lange Vieh, an einer 0,50mm Mono auf ner Handspule zum Drachenfliegen.
Für die Landung musste ich ins Hafenbecken springen, ein paar Schaulustige und Fischer halfen mir.
Das Ganze werde ich nie vergessen!
Ich hatte schon ne ganze Weile erfolgreich geangelt, ziemlich langweilige Fische gefangen, die ich an die ausgehungerten Katzen verfütterte, die mir treu zur Seite standen.
Plötzlich kam ein Schatten angeschossen, ich sah bloß, wie es meinen Brötchenteigklumpen im Wasser verriss, bevor ich den Fresser(Thunfisch) erkannte. Kaum da, war er weg und machte Druck.
Die Schnur schnitt mir in die Hand und ich blutete wie ein Schwein. Ich wechselte die Hand und packte meine Fototasche, die ich von da ab, als Handschuh benutzte, um mein Verletzungsrisiko zu verringern.
Der Thun gab mächtig Gas, mehr noch als man es von Großhechten kennt, aber seine Ausdauer erwieß sich als Schwäche, eben auch wie bei Großhechten.
Ca. 120 von 150 Meter Schnur reichten, um ihm den Garaus zu machen und ihm zu zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Da würde ich vorschlagen, du spazierst mal in Dubrovnik durch den Hafen, da gibt es verschiedenste Angebote unterschiedlicher Preisklassen, du wirst sicher etwas für dich finden!#h


----------



## Flatfischer (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Dann guck mal hier:

http://www.marlin-web.com/croatia.html

Matchruten sind aber bei Fischgrößen bis über 400 Kilo nicht so angesagt.....

Flatfischer


----------



## angelchecker0507 (5. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Danke für die schnellen und guten antworten , thanx


----------



## WallerChris (14. November 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Es lohnt sich auch mal am abend oder früh am Morgen mit nem Köderfisch vom Ufer zu angeln..
Einfach eine Grundmontage hinauswerfen und warten.
Hab heuer so mit nem Freund Conger und Muränen gefangen.

Wir hatten allerdings vorher den Grund nach guten plätzen abgeschnorchelt.

mfg Chris


----------



## glavoc (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: thunfische , gibts die in kroatien zu angeln?*

Ahoi,
also einen Thunfisch wird keiner vom Ufer aus fangen können...Unter Thun versteht man in Kroatien Fische um die 100-200 Kg (bis zu 500 Kg möglich)...Alles klar?
Einst wäre es möglich gewesen, zu Zeiten meines Ur-Großvaters beispielsweise... Was ihr wohl meint, heißt dort "Palamida" und erreicht Größen bis 4-5 Kg...ältere 7-8Kg allerdings auch nicht mehr so toll im Geschmack wie ein 4 Kg Stück..
Der Spot für BigGame ist im Augenblick Jezera/Insel Murter...einfach mal in die Suchmaschine eingeben...Kostet dann aber auch 500€ - 1000€...
Übrigens ist es möglich auch große blaue Thunfische vom Boot aus an Handleine zu landen...schneiden muss sich dabei niemand! Bluten auch nicht! Aber: nicht um Finger wickeln! 
Bsp.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npiyNHH_tEg
auch sportlich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCuDaIPEgr0

Hier sieht man auch genau wie die Sehne gehalten werden muß...


----------

